# [SOLVED] Office updates failing to install, error 0x80070643.



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello, this issue is regarding some updates for Office 2003 that won't install at any cost, and I'm having this problem on more than one pc, for a little of info about the pc and some background on the problem I have this post that came from the "HJT Help" forum, *here*, thanks for all the possible help.

In short words, I got error "0x80070643" sfter trying to install:
- Update for Office 2003 (KB907417)
- Office 2003 Service Pack 2
- Update for Outlook 2003 Junk Email Filter (KB916521)

The installation will fail, so I don't know what course of action to follow.

Fen


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Fenrry it's me again

Click Start, click Run, type services.msc, and then click OK.

 In the list of services, double-click Office Source Engine.
 View the option that appears in the Startup type list.
 If the startup type is set to Disabled, change the startup type to Manual. To do this, click Manual in the Startup type list, and then click OK.
 Try to install the Office Update packages again.

If that's not the problem then the osa.exe may be corrupted. You can replace this using the Ghost recovery CD. Use the Ghost explorer interface to *replace single file* you can do this within windows so there is no need to boot to DOS. The default location of osa.exe is _*path:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine*_ copy the file from the CD over to the hard drive.

Are you able to install the updates now?


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello Moral, long time no see, I've been busy yet I was able to try this, well, part of it sometime ago, no good and the Ghost cd's, well, we don't have Ghost and the cd's won't work if you don't have Ghost, so we still stuck there but everything is ok so far, the updates are only for Office not for Windows, Windows updates work fine.

Thx for the help and hope to be back soon.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do a repair install of office. Go into add/remove programs as if you are going to uninstall it, do change, then do repair or reinstall, and finally do detect and repair any problems. Be sure to have your office disk handy.

You could also try a system resotre to a while back if that doesn't help.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Fenrry you can download a trial of Ghost from here


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks TheMatt, thx Moral, as I told Moral there is no Office cd and I will try the Ghost trial but not rt now, I'll let you know what happens, thx for all the help!!

 Fen


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

There is a possibility that your issue can be dealt with, without the need for re-installation. Open any Office program (e.g. MS Word). There is a *Detect and Repair *option in the *Help *menu. Try this and post back!


----------



## ncdave (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Office updates failing to install, error 0x80070643.*

** SOLVED **

In my case, Microsoft Office was not even installed on the computer, and Office Source Engine didn't appear in the list of services displayed by services.msc, though c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.exe existed. Microsoft Update failed with a 0x80070643 error when trying to get updates to the three free Microsoft Office "viewers" -- Word Viewer 2003, Excel Viewer 2003, and Powerpoint Viewer 2007. An error also occurred when I tried to manually apply one of the fixes by downloading and running it (office2003-KB950625-FullFile-ENU.exe).

Apparently the problem was caused by a bug in the three Office Viewers: they fail to install the registry entries needed for the OSE service, if the OSE.exe file already exists in the c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\ folder. All three viewers have this bug.

This machine has two Windows installations. (I added the 2nd Windows installation after XP SP3 rendered the first Windows installation unusable, thanks to the AMD CPU / Intelppm endless reboot bug in SP3.) The OSE.exe file was left there from the first Windows installation. So the Office Viewers failed to install the Office Source Engine service for the second Windows installation.

The solution was to rename "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine" to "Source Engine.bak" and then re-install Word Viewer (wdviewer.exe).

Dave Burton


----------

